# Just ordered a Fantom CX



## hachiko (Sep 1, 2008)

So, I know it probably looks bad being my first post and all, but I just ordered a Fantom CX from Bikesdirect.com 

I was sad to know that there were no better values on Ebay, and was more surprised to find that the CX was actually $20 cheaper on BD.com

Anyhow, I came to my decision after a laborious process. I was actually very close to buying from an LBS back about a month ago, but the problem then was that I did not have the expendable income. In fact, I had to use my loan money from school to buy a bike which I didn't get until just recently. The thing is, now, none of the bike shops have bikes or good deals, particularly where I live. Everyone is either almost sold out, or way over my price range. 

Choosing a bike from BD was difficult as well, but eventually I decided I liked the cross Geo (I test rode a motobecane cross cx once, but it was slightly too big at 58, so I bought 1size down). I was leaning toward the Fantom Cross, but I figured since I'm a beginner it would be hard to justify, and the afformentioned budget considerations had to be factored in as well. I figured I'd be getting close enough to 1k with accessory and or assembly/fitting as well so keeping initial cost low was a bit important. 

Anyhow, I'll try to update when I get the bike, and I'll let you all know how assembly goes (I consider myself pretty mechanically inclined, though I'll need to get some tools as I have zero now). 

Hope I like it, pretty nervous about getting it.


----------



## hachiko (Sep 1, 2008)

just as a follow up: 

Bike arrived on time on Monday but I wasnt home to accept delivery. I got it today (tuesday). 

The box was damaged but the bike was clearly not damaged. It was very securely packed and in general looks like it's in good shape though I havent put it completely together yet (lacking all the appropriate tools, metric hex etc). 

To my surprise it came with pedals which it was advertised as not coming with. Aside from that everything else seems as advertised.


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

How do you like it? I'm looking to get one myself.


----------



## hachiko (Sep 1, 2008)

I like it in general but reason the chain broke today. 

The chain link straight up broke, and split off rendering the bike unrideable on my way to campus today. 

I feel like maybe I should have had a bike shop adjust the deraileurs, but I don't think that would have had too much of an effect on the chain straight up breaking today.


----------



## dunklegelb (Sep 20, 2008)

the Chain was already on the bike when you received correct??
Weird a new KMC chain would just break like that.
Maybe the master link wasnt connected properly at the factory?

I got some new Chains um not using I can send yur way but they all 1/8s


----------



## hachiko (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for the offer Dunk but there's no need. 

I contacted BD and they are sending me a new chain. I can't be sure exactly how it happened, but chances are that the rear DR was not adujsted properly. Well I'm pretty sure it wasn't adjusted properly actually but that's partially(or mostly) my fault (I took it to an LBS but when they quoted 2 week turnaround and $120 I decided it was rideable without adjusting the derailleurs). Suppose I should have spent a little more time making sure the DR was adjusted properly, but when I was putting it all together the stuff I read said to not mess with the RDR screws... 

Either way the BD service was good. I emailed them right after making that post and they responded within minutes. It was a definite upside of an otherwise crappy day.


----------

